# Extended battery help, which to get? Today?



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

Im thinking of picking up an extended batt today for my bolt, & I have no idea where to begin, any suggestions on which to get? Brand, Model etc & where to get it? Thanks in advance..


----------



## joeldaemon (Jun 7, 2011)

Verizon had the extended battery on sale yesterday $25 dunno about today.


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

Just get the htc extended from verizon


----------



## julesism (Jul 25, 2011)

I also agree with the 2 posts above. The HTC OEM is the way to go if you want a solid extended batt. I got mine when they were on sale as well and I'm very happy with it. The added bulk does not bother me.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'll echo the above. The HTC extended battery that VzW carries is well worth the money!


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

Seidio 3500 extended batt.

BOLTED DOWN.....


----------



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks for the quick replies, Im on my way now, I plan to compare thise listed & decide. Thanks again.


----------



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

Well in case anyone was wondering, the verizon htc extended batt is still in sale..$26 bucks...the lady didnt even know it was on sale untill she rang it up.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

hrdnhvy said:


> Well in case anyone was wondering, the verizon htc extended batt is still in sale..$26 bucks...the lady didnt even know it was on sale untill she rang it up.


Nice! For that price you can't beat it at all!


----------



## GoldenCyn (Jun 27, 2011)

So I purchased mine yesterday and once I popped it in it stayed at 38 percent for close to 3 hours, I did in overnight charge and then I used the BAMF toolkit to calibrate the battery, and it stayed at 100 percent for close to 2 and a half hours, but now I am seeing a drastic and rapid percentage drop.

Anybody know why?

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt running BAMF Forever 1.0.6 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

GoldenCyn said:


> So I purchased mine yesterday and once I popped it in it stayed at 38 percent for close to 3 hours, I did in overnight charge and then I used the BAMF toolkit to calibrate the battery, and it stayed at 100 percent for close to 2 and a half hours, but now I am seeing a drastic and rapid percentage drop.
> 
> Anybody know why?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt running BAMF Forever 1.0.6 using RootzWiki Forums


After a calibration I've noticed they do weird things for the first day or so then seem to level out to where they should be.


----------



## GoldenCyn (Jun 27, 2011)

I hope so, i lost 6 percent in less than 30 minutes.

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt running BAMF Forever 1.0.6 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## FSRBIKER (Jun 9, 2011)

Charge it up, turn off then unplug and plug in again and it will bump charge it(once green again you are done). Once at 100% unplug/turn on, calibrate battery and use it but let it drain as low as possible then recharge. The first cycle or two might not last as long but no doubt the VZW/Battery for $25 is a steal and no brainer. VZW sells what they call a silicone extended case but its actually TPU material so no worries of being a lint magnet, I recommend the case.


----------



## GoldenCyn (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm definitely interested in getting that case now that my other two TPU cases are useless.

I know how to bump charge, but this battery takes forever to charge and drain.

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt running BAMF Forever 1.0.6 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## hattrick (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up guys. Drove down to the local VZW store at lunch and scored the last ext battery in stock for $25.00. Great deal.


----------

